# Spring Colorful Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my spring colorful nail design.

I hope you like it!

Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Samantha,

Really beautiful design, I like it very much and it was very hard to design the art on nails.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks marrymemakeup! You are so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 16, 2015)

Your'e Welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

